# Paypal  ( Betrug? ) – Und nu ?



## kevka (22 April 2010)

Vorgestern war es soweit : Premiere für mich in der Disziplin, im Internet abgezockt zu werden. Morgens Emails gecheckt, eine Mail von Paypal. "Wir haben 750€ an Herrn X überwiesen". Ich dachte zuerst, Spam. Falsch! Tatsächlich wurden 750€ an denjenigen überwiesen, ohne mein Wissen. Ziemlich wütend habe ich seine Telnr rausgefunden und angerufen. Er geschockt, bei ihm seien 670€ an einen weiteren gesandt worden, ohne sein Wissen. Scheinbar eine Kette. Vielleicht aber auch nicht? Habe mit Paypal telefoniert, die sind ziemlich lahm. Was sagt ihr, was kann ich tun? Polizei? Der Betrag wurde schon von meinem Konto abgebucht!! Und ich hab nun ein Problem


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2010)

*AW: Paypal ( Betrug? ) – Und nu ?*

Ich würde Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten, dieselbe an PayPal schicken und denen freundlich mitteilen, dass ich den unerlaubt abgebuchten Betrag umgehend zurückholen werde.

Die andere Frage aber wäre: Wie sind die an Deine Kontodaten gekommen?
Die wenigen Male, die ich mit PayPal bezahlt habe, muss ICH immer den Vorgang auslösen. Keine Ahnung, ob es bei PP auch eine Art 'Lastschrift' gibt


----------



## wahlhesse (22 April 2010)

*AW: Paypal  ( Betrug? ) – Und nu ?*

Möglichkeiten gibt es genug.


auf SPAM-Mail reagiert und die Zugangsdaten dem Betrüger gegeben
Trojaner oder Virus eingefangen
Überall das gleiche Passwort verwendet und irgendein Forum wurde gehackt und das Passwort geklaut
an ungesichertem Zugang (z.B. Internetcafe) Paypal-Transaktionen gemacht
Man könnte noch mehr aufführen. Trotzdem muß man natürlich handeln und die Transaktionen stoppen. Und natürlich umgehend das Passwort und die Wiederherstellungsoptionen ändern.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## PayPal-Webhilfe (23 April 2010)

*AW: Paypal  ( Betrug? ) – Und nu ?*

Hallo kevka,

  ich arbeite bei PayPal und bin auf Ihr Problem aufmerksam geworden. Ich möchte Ihnen gerne helfen. Schreiben Sie mir bitte daher an [email protected], damit ich mit Ihnen in Kontakt treten kann. So können wir Ihr Problem hoffentlich schnell und unkompliziert lösen.

  Viele Grüße aus Dreilinden
  Ihr PayPal-Webhilfe Team


  Disclaimer:
  Dieser Account wird von einem Mitarbeiter von PayPal verwaltet. Die angegebene E-Mail-Adresse ist von  PayPal autorisiert, dies erkennen Sie an der Endung „@paypal.com“. 
  PayPal (Europe) S.à r.l. et Cie, S.C.A., Société en Commandite par Actions. Eingetragener Firmensitz: 22-24 Boulevard Royal, L-2449 Luxembourg, RCS Luxembourg B 118 349.


----------

